# You Favorite Movies of All Time



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

Mine...

1.  Casablanca
2.  Shane
3. Ghost and Mr. Chicken
4. Godfather 2
5. Godfather 1


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 13, 2006)

Animal House


----------



## kickassbbq (Nov 13, 2006)

*Movie?*

Blazing Saddles.  I ignurnt and proudful of it.
Smoke On!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 13, 2006)

Gladiator
Lord of the Rings (all of em)
X-Men (all of em)
Ace Venture Pet Detective (1st only)
Pirates of the Caribbean (both so far)


----------



## Finney (Nov 13, 2006)

*"To Kill a MockingBird"*

also rans.............
"Harvey"
all the "Thin Man" movies
"Shane"
"High Noon"
"The Quiet Man"


about any Alfred Hitchcock movie


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Stripes
Raising Arizona
Dumb & Dumber
The Rock
Red October


----------



## john pen (Nov 13, 2006)

Stripes, Animal House, Tombstone and Meet the parents


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

Happy Gilmore
Tombstone
Jaws the original


----------



## cflatt (Nov 13, 2006)

dunno if I have an absolute fav but Tombstone ranks high as well as the original Sting


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

hate to admit it, but Dumb and Dumber is in my top ten as well....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 13, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Stripes
> Raising Arizona
> *Dumb & Dumber*
> The Rock
> Red October



Yes, and that one


----------



## john pen (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, and "The War Wagon" with John Wayne


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 13, 2006)

Got to be the original version of Vacation and the one with Woody Allen..All You Ever Wanted to Know About Sex...or similar.  

bigwheel


----------



## Finney (Nov 13, 2006)

Boy.... [smilie=a_doh.gif] 
You guys like some "suck ass" movies.  [smilie=imslow.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 13, 2006)

In no particular order:

The Godfather I, II, III
Saving Private Ryan
A Few Good Men
Caddyshack
Tin Cup
The Hunt For Red October
Animal House
Men In Black
Casablanca
Field of Dreams


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

^^^^^^^that's why I said "favorite" instead of best.

If it was the best movies of all time, then the top 5 would be...

1. Casablanca 
2. Shane 
3. Ghost and Mr. Chicken 
4. Godfather 2 
5. Godfather 1


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^that's why I said "favorite" instead of best.
> 
> If it was the best movies of all time, then the top 5 would be...
> 
> ...



Cummon. No Mr Limpett?


----------



## Finney (Nov 13, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Reluctant Astronaut would make it in before Mr Limpett.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 13, 2006)

M*A*S*H
Star Wars, all of them
Saving Privat Ryan
Forrest Gump
Rainman


----------



## wittdog (Nov 13, 2006)

Casablanca
Tombstone
Animal House
Back to School
Dirty Dozen
Clint's spagetti westerns
Empire Strikes Back
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
Toy Story
The man who shot Liberty Vallence
The Guns of Navarone


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Next thread .... The best quotes from each. LOL  :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

Kelly's Heroes is number 6 on the list.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

Limpett just didn't do it for me....I always hated how mean that
woman was to Barney at the start of the movie.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Nov 13, 2006)

Shawshank Redemption
Goodfellas
Clerks
Mean Girls
Meet the Fockers
Usual Suspects
Like Water for Chocolate
Zoolander
Welcome to the Dollhouse
Heathers
South Park: Bigger, Longer, Uncut
Step into Liquid
Billy Madison
Fargo

... that's just a sample.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 13, 2006)

Man there are a lot of movies out there...the more I think about it the more that come up


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Shawshank Redemption
> Goodfellas
> Clerks
> Mean Girls
> ...



Oooh Yeah
Goodfellas
Heathers

and

Office Space.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Nov 13, 2006)

Full Metal Jacket
The Devils Rejects


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Shawshank Redemption
Goodfellas
Saving Private Ryan
Casino
Tombstone
Forest Gump


I asked my daughter what her's is.....
Wizard Of Oz


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 13, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Casablanca
> Tombstone
> Animal House
> Back to School
> ...



Ah, yes, Fast Times.....'those guys are f*gs!' LOL, Spicoli

Devils Rejects was good

I recently re-watched;

Close Encounters
Clockwork Orange
Valley Girl
Scarface

Speaking of Scarface, that was a good movie, but I wouldn't call it 'great'[/u]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Shawshank Redemption
> Goodfellas
> Saving Private Ryan
> Casino
> ...



That was just on Saturday night. They had "how the grinch stole christmas" then they had Wizard of Oz......did she catch that on Sat night?? It was Tivo'd at my house and my son can't stop watchin it  :?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 13, 2006)

Goodfellas is #9 on my list.....reserving #10 for all the movies I will remember to put in the top 10


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 13, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Next thread .... The best quotes from each. LOL  :roll:



The Outlaw Josey Wales  " If one of ya has to.  Take that one over there.  She's worth maybe............ one donkey"


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh man, I forgot
The March of The Wooden Soldiers!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 13, 2006)

There's a lot to be said about the Wizard of Oz, now that it's been mentioned.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 13, 2006)

Dang..yall like some weird stuff.  Ahhh the Jerk...now that was a great movie. I just love Steven Martin when he is acting silly. 

bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 13, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Dang..yall like some weird stuff.  *Ahhh the Jerk...now that was a great movie.* I just love Steven Martin when he is acting silly.
> 
> bigwheel



The true life story of bigwheel.......   sorry, I couldn't resist.   and before you go off, it's a joke, laugh.....


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Nov 13, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Oh....My... God!!!
> 
> How could you guys forget...
> 
> ...



Ol' Yellah...now THAT makes me cry like nothing else.
Beaches
Field of Dreams
How to Make an American Quilt
Jackass


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She saw the Grinch Sat. We have The Wizard Of Oz on DVD  
Dude...... OZ .........everyday...........................


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey you got me cornfused with somebody else. I never go off.  It always them who goes off.  Now that just got me thinking about "Them"  great grade B horror movie which you could watch at the walk in movie with an AC for fifteen cents down at Graham and it 110 in shade outside. Whuta  deal huh?  Try to wean Toto off the anal stuff gradually. 

bigwheel


----------



## Finney (Nov 13, 2006)

TAPS is another good one.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 13, 2006)

Dont guess I ever seen Taps..or if I have which seems likely I already forget whut it was about.  I do not like to see shows which contains folks getting killed or otherwise abused. Now I center on the documentaries. I can stand it like that mainly on trying to figger out how folks can be so heartless and krewlish to one another and why a fella who he fixing to get his head chopped off dont jump up and kick somebody in the cod sack. I dont understand stuff like that. Now I seen a good one called "The Reivers" (sic) starring Steve McQueen one time. Dang I thought that was a good show. 

bigwheel


----------



## chris1237 (Nov 13, 2006)

Rudy
Bevis and butthead do america
billy madison
a knights tale


----------



## john pen (Nov 13, 2006)

I almost forgot.."So I married an axe murderer"...

"Do ya link your own sausage..."


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 13, 2006)

> wittdog wrote:
> Casablanca
> Tombstone
> Animal House
> ...



Kelly's Heros!


----------



## Griff (Nov 13, 2006)

Raising Arizona
Blazing Saddles
Kelly's Heros--"Hey man, stop with all the negative vibes."

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 13, 2006)

All for the love of Sunshine....


----------



## Griff (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice avatar Dats.

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 13, 2006)

Well thank you very much


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess as soon as Woodman chimes in, we'll finally hear Deliverance!


----------



## allie (Nov 14, 2006)

I actually own Deliverance on dvd and I like it. lol

Gone With the Wind
Titanic
The Longest Yard
Fried Green Tomatoes
The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
The original versions of classic Disney movies like Pollyanna, The Parent Trap, The Shaggy Dog, and Herbie!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 14, 2006)

My favorite line from all the movies comes from
Kelly's Heroes...Don Rickles hides in an outhouse
that gets blown up by a tank.  He comes stumbling
out with a toilet lid around his neck...another soldier
runs up and says "Geez, you stink!"  and Rickles
goes "Yeah, kind of reminds you of home, doesn't it?"


ROFL!!!


----------



## Oz (Nov 14, 2006)

Unforgiven
Outlaw Josie Wales
Dr. Strangelove 
Boys from Brazil
Oh Brother Where Art Thou
Tremors
3000 Miles to Graceland


----------



## Unity (Nov 14, 2006)

A few nobody's named yet:

The Great Escape
This is Spinal Tap
The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951)
2001: A Space Odyssey
In the Line of Fire
Young Frankenstein
Dr Strangelove (oops, that was named)
Midnight Cowboy
Yellow Submarine

--John  8) 
(Shane, Raising Arizona, and Blazing Saddles make my list, too. For some of the others, I think I need to get to Blockbuster.  )


----------



## cflatt (Nov 14, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> A few nobody's named yet:
> 
> The Great Escape
> *This is Spinal Tap*
> ...



There was a time I thought I had seen both on the bus too many times, but I think I am ready to see them again.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 14, 2006)

How could I forget Slingblade  Good one Corndog!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> *"To Kill a MockingBird"*
> 
> also rans.............
> "Harvey"
> ...



I concur. "To Kill a Mockingbird"


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Nov 14, 2006)

A couple more to add to the list:

Slap Shot

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Unity (Nov 14, 2006)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> A couple more to add to the list:
> 
> Slap Shot
> 
> Cool Hand Luke


Yeah, and I was thinking about the 'H' movies Paul Newman did, Hustler, Hud, and Hombre. And Butch Cassidy, and The Sting. Dang, lots of Paul Newman favorites!   

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 15, 2006)

I liked in Cool Hand Luke, the scene where he eats the 2 dozen hard boiled eggs. My friend bet me that he could do that when we were in high school. He didn't get 8 down before he was out on the front lawn tossing his cookies!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Nov 15, 2006)

There was an actor besides Paul Newman that was in both Cool Hand Luke and Slap Shot. Can you name him?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> There was an actor besides Paul Newman that was in both Cool Hand Luke and Slap Shot. Can you name him?



Strother Martin


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 15, 2006)

Strother Martin


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Nov 15, 2006)

Pretty quick guys. I'm impressed.


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't have a favorite, but I'd have to list The Princess Bride in my top ten.

Also Blazing Saddles ("Scuse me while I whip this out...")
King Kong (the original, not either of those crappy remakes)
Silent Running
The Day The Earth Stood Still



And all-time worst:
The Blair Witch Project ("We're afraid of the dark! We're afraid of the woods! We're in the woods, and it's dark, and we're afraid! So we'll give you motion sickness with jerky camera movements and pretend it's a hip, new cinema technique!")  This one made Plan 9 From Outer Space, and Ro-Man, look like Oscar nominees.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey think I liked the Witch Movie. Didnt they have scantily clad ladies in that one?

bigwheel


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 15, 2006)

Gentlemen, I would have to say any and all _in country_ type movies/ 8)


----------



## Finney (Nov 15, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Thats hard to narrow down to a few, but here are a few that comes to mind...
> 
> Blazing Saddles
> *Mountain Men (robert redford)*
> ...



You mean, "Jeremiah Johnson"?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 15, 2006)

No particular order...

Tombstone
Sting
Hollywood Knights
Animal House
My Cousin vinny
Glengary Glenross...a must for anyone in sales
Deep Throat
Godfather I and II
On Golden Pond
Dirty Harry...punk
Shawshank
Taboo
10 Commandments
Star Wars...original and Jedi


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 15, 2006)

> Uncle Bubba
> PostPosted: Wed Nov 15, 2006 7:37 pm    Post subject:
> No particular order...
> 
> ...



What's taboo about. Snoopy idiots want to know


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 16, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> > Uncle Bubba
> > PostPosted: Wed Nov 15, 2006 7:37 pm    Post subject:
> > No particular order...
> >
> ...



I believe there are a whole series of Taboo movies. They are in the same class as Deep Throat!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 16, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you haven't seen the new Devil and mrs Jones


----------



## Unity (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm always amazed at the depth of knowledge on this board.    :P 

--John  8)


----------



## wittdog (Nov 16, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> I'm always amazed at the depth of knowledge on this board.    :P
> 
> --John  8)


Depth as in just when you think we can't sink any lower.....


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 16, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's funny...but true!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 16, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Thats why I hang out here, so you guys can keep me in line.  Thanks Finney!!



Please do not feed the animals.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 16, 2006)

> wdroller
> I agree with most of what is listed above. I'll add to the list (in no particular order):
> 
> 
> ...



I refuse to watch anything that Hanoi Jane is in. Other than that, great list.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Dats..now I wouldnt confess this to just anybody..but I just love all them Sphaghetti Westerns with my pal Clint.  He been good in anything I ever seen cept for the one where he played some kind of sex prevert. I forget the name of it right now..but it was purty disgusting.  I never could stand to watch Ned Beatty after watching deliverance either.  I am also mo betta at spotting E. Texas folks. Is there something wrong with me? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## DaleP (Nov 17, 2006)

One funny movie that I like is "Dr Jekyl and Mr Hyde Together Again".


----------

